# staining spf



## Nowa (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi LJs - I am a newby when it comes to using SPF, but was so enchanted by how easy it is to work with the wood and the exceptionally low cost, I just built bunk beds from a mixture of spruce, pine and fir.

Now that it is time to finish the bed, I read enough to wonder if I have backed myself into a corner. Is there a way to apply a dark stain to all 3 woods and have the finish match?

Do I need to start over or is there a way to get a high quality finish on the SPF?

thanks a million!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Use a sanding sealer. Should help balance how much soaks in. You should be fine.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

You may want to try Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner - Blotch Control.

You won't be sorry because SPF will not stain evenly. It's nearly foolproof.

https://charlesneilwoodworking.3dcartstores.com/Charles-Neils-Pre-Color-Conditioner--Blotch-Control_p_47.html

Best Wishes for a happy finish. - Grandpa Len


----------

